# How to avoid scam selling scrap gold? Please, help



## Anonymous (Jun 29, 2011)

There are many people,and companies,here on the forum that have documented statements conveyed from members about transactions.
Here is a good place to start http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewforum.php?f=72


----------



## dtectr (Jun 29, 2011)

IMHO
Potential scams: Places that ask you to send the gold first, & they'll pay you what its worth. This sounds a lot like Keno to me - One of the dumbest gambling games in the casinos. A guy has a hundred numbers, you guess the number, the guy says, "nah, that's not it." Then you pay the man.

Like my Grandpa always said, "If it sounds too good to be true, it usually is."

Members here know that if they get a bad reputation, that it is EXTREMELY difficult to earn it back. Follow mic's advice, look around & check the waters.


----------



## shadybear (Jul 3, 2011)

I think it would be best to use ,www.soaccurate.com

ask for matt


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 3, 2014)

Potential scam and spam almost all of this topic...

Original poster : WilliamDr
Joined: Wed Jun 29, 2011 2:47 pm
Last visited: Wed Jun 29, 2011 3:16 pm
Total posts: 1

He never came back to see the feedback! That in it self is clearly suspicious.

Then another RosyWilliams posted her reply with a direct link to one site in the message... I'm not repeating it as I think it's spam. She also managed to write four messages during her 14 minutes on the site, only to never return again.
Joined: Sun Jul 03, 2011 8:41 pm
Last visited: Sun Jul 03, 2011 8:55 pm
Total posts: 4

MaybeBaby is also suspicious, joined 3 minutes after last time we saw RosyWilliams, stayed for just a little bit more than an hour and made three posts.
Joined: Sun Jul 03, 2011 8:58 pm
Last visited: Sun Jul 03, 2011 10:03 pm
Total posts: 3

Better check Crisss also,
Joined: Tue Jul 05, 2011 2:46 am
Last visited: Tue Jul 05, 2011 6:00 am
Total posts: 1


Can some moderator check the IP-address of the postings and verify my findings?

Oh, ban and delete too if I'm right. 8) 

Göran


----------



## butcher (Jan 3, 2014)

Good eye Goran.

Yes they were all the same IP with multiple user names.
Potential scammer and spammer banned posts removed.
WilliamDr, RosyWilliams, MaybeBaby, Crisss.

Thanks for helping to keep the forum free from problems.


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 4, 2014)

My pleasure! 8) 

I remember the good old days before www and HTML, no advertising except in the biz-groups on the Usenet. It was a simpler time... and I got banned from the university net as I had used the internet for communication outside of the university, ran ftp to a site in Finland. :twisted: 

Those were the days...

But don't misunderstand me, I wouldn't like to turn back the time, but I think we have to actively protect the good parts, and that definitively includes GRF.

Göran


----------



## 9kuuby9 (Jan 4, 2014)

Göran, The Swedish detective! 8) 

Thank you all for those that are involved in making the GRF a safer place!


----------

